# Atwood Gas/Electric water heater problem



## UnclKracker (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I have a problem I'm hoping someone can help me with.

My Atwood Gas/Electric water heater stopped working on electric. The heating element, thermostat and A/C relay all check out OK. I don't have a way of testing the electronic controller other than assuring the 2A fuse is OK. Which it is. When I switch to gas the flame will start, burn for 1 or 2 seconds than go out. It repeats the cycle several times until the remote switch (DSI FLT?) light comes on and the heater locks out.
I found if I unplug the heater from the A/C it will work in gas mode. I thought there must be some sort of interlock that prevents gas operation if electric operation is detected which led me to think it may be the controller. But after looking over the literature that came with the heater it states that it will operate in dual mode (gas & electric) for quick recovery. I've removed every connection and cleaned the contact areas but that had no effect.
Any thoughts?


----------



## LEN (Oct 18, 2013)

Reseat all of the connection on the heater and try again. Also turn the gas off and on let it cycle for the three try and out, turn off and on and let the cycle again at least three or four times, this will make sure the gas line is purged of air. If this all fails I would say it's the control board.

LEN


----------

